# diy siphon hose question



## cyps999 (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to build a diy siphon hose, I want to go with 1inch or bigger hose so I can drain my 125 and bigger tanks faster. My question is, how do I go about starting the siphon without having to suck on the end. my plan is to just use gravity and no power tools.

Thanks


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dip the entire hose into your tank and fill it with water. Put your thumb (or some kind of cap) over one end. Remove the capped end from the tank. once the capped end is out of the tank and below the water level of your tank remove the cap and the flow will start.

Joe


----------



## cyps999 (Jul 11, 2013)

I plan on using 1 or 2 inch pvc depending on answer to create what you see below. But not attach a long hose to it, I plan on attaching just a short, same diameter hose and just run it into a pvc drain system I plan on attaching to my stands so I can start the drain on my all tanks faster. Does that make sense? So how do I go about starting that siphon without having to suck on the end if there is a way?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Could you use something like this and fit on your hose 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/33042182 ... 108&ff19=0


----------



## cyps999 (Jul 11, 2013)

^true,

But I think I got it figured out, I am just going to build overflow system for it.

thanks


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have used an 1.25" siphon hose to quickly siphon tanks as large as 500+ gallons.It is very dangerous to suck the air out with your mouth since the water will be very strong. However if you add another short piece of pipe to that gadget in your photo, another elbow, and another short pipe, the siphon will be retained in the hose. Put that on both ends to have the siphon permanently trapped inside the hose. Fill it once with a garden hose, and as long as you keep those ends from twisting to extreme positions, all you have to do is place one end in a tank and lower the other end. The siphon will continue until the point a normal siphon would begin to draw in air. Instead of allowing air in, the extra bends stop the siphon until the water level goes above the last short piece you added.


----------

